# Довгобуди і закинуті споруди України | Abandoned Buildings



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

З цікавого ще були глушилки радіосигналів з країн заходу, остання з яких простояла до 2015:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Давайте лише Україну, і справді цікаве, а не аби-що.


я с самого початку казав, щоб викладати цікаві інфраструктурні і інші об'єкти які є маловідомими, а ти Парус, якісь етажки яких повно по всіх містах.


----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)

_Off topic 













Суперсекретний пісок, який дає початок всім технологіям


Чи знаєте ви з якого матеріалу були виготовлені процесори у вашому смартфоні чи ноутбуку? Журналіст Вінс Бейсер (Vince Beiser) відправився в Східну Кароліну для того, щоб розповісти вам про кварц, ...




www.imena.ua




_Є проблема в Києві на яку закривають абсолютно всі очі. І проблема виявляється занадто глобальна.


----------



## Boro (Sep 28, 2005)

7makedonsky7 said:


> Коли і хто його строїв інфи не маю.


Погляньте на супутникову карту: трохи на схід від Новоград-Волинського з півночі на південь пролягла ідеально пряма просіка. Це незавершене «будівництво 221», в народі «сталінський автобан». Автотраса Ємільчине Могилів-Подільський повинна була перетнути річку Тня біля села Кропивня. Про велику будівництві комунізму нагадує міст з нізвідки в нікуди. Особливо містично об'єкт виглядає в променях західного сонця під щебетання птахів, масово гніздяться в бетонних щілинах. У селі Кропивня ще один цікавий об'єкт напівзруйнована старовинна вежа. 









Міст через річку Тня у Новоград-Волинському районі - Купити бетон в Новограді-Волинському, купити асфальт у Новограді-Волинському


Погляньте на супутникову карту: трохи на схід від Новоград-Волинського з півночі на південь пролягла ідеально пряма просіка. Це незавершене «будівництво...




beton.04141.com.ua


----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DrPass (Apr 25, 2007)

7makedonsky7 said:


> Невідомий міст через річку Тня
> View attachment 1935211
> View attachment 1935212
> 
> ...


К слову, строили его ребята в рамках вот этой, кхм, инициативы:





Будівництво 211 і ВТТ — Вікіпедія







uk.wikipedia.org


----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------

